# Flip shooting



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Check out this instructional video on flip shooting. This guys form is perfect, and notice you can hear him hit the target. One of the most interesting instructional vids I have seen in a long time. I just started implementing this into my shooting so cannot tell as of yet how well it works for me. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is who I think of when i think of a flip shooter. -- Tex
http://youtu.be/pJDr3tlHBvE


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

He is really something. I don't know if anyone will ever top him. He was the Howard Hill of slingshots. He truly was an instinctive shooter.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Well I don't know! I think that our own Dqui is just about as good as they come! -- Tex


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

You are correct. I just did not want to take anything away for Rufus. Dqui will definitely go down as a legend.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

rubberpower said:


> Check out this instructional video on flip shooting. This guys form is perfect, and notice you can hear him hit the target. One of the most interesting instructional vids I have seen in a long time. I just started implementing this into my shooting so cannot tell as of yet how well it works for me. Hope you enjoy it


This fellows Flip Style gives a 3rd additional power to the tubes because of the flip. He is a regimented or rather a disciplined shooter.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Here is who I think of when i think of a flip shooter. -- Tex


Tex, this is the first I have seen of this video. Rufus could Bang away at anything. What a terrific shooter he was. Just Jaw Dropping Incredible. If I could just get one of my friends for relatives to walk around with a can on their head for I be willing to try the shot. But truly this is the best video I have had the pleasure to watch.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

This is the first video I ever saw of him and definitely worth watching


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

if you guys want translation for the chinese guy video i can do it, let me know


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

rubberpower said:


> This is the first video I ever saw of him and definitely worth watching


When I first got a laptop and I saw this video I thought this is the man I wanted to learn from and studied all his mannerisms and the simplicity of the control he had was what I wanted to attempt to duplicate. It is Rufus that was connecting the slingshot the ammo and the target. Rufus, what an incredible fellow he was and even today he is still influencing and still to this very day he is The Top Shot.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

strikewzen said:


> if you guys want translation for the chinese guy video i can do it, let me know


Please do


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I would really like to have it translated also. thanks


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

when you draw
leading arm pushes outward at the same time the rear arm pulls backward

it can be done quickly or slowly

when done quickly, it is one continuous motion

the angle of fork should be ergonomic(comfortable)

the level of height is at the mouth

recommend a burst of full strength right at moment of release

when done slowly, the moment to pause is illustrated at 1:57

at this position you do not have the arm straight (2:04)

the pausing position for pouch is at the mouth (2:08)

you may pause here at this position when executing a slow shot

at the moment of release, the leading arm suddenly gives strong push (2:16)

the rear hand must also suddenly give a strong pull backwards (2:20)

following points to note on this style:
1)the draw is "simple and clean" straight forward
2)can be done quickly and slowly
3)requires less strength to execute (because the full draw is a burst right at release)
the full draw and release is done simultaneously
at 3:07, he is about 20% short of full draw (10-20%)
when the arm is fully extended(3:16), the shot was simultaneous already released
**[note the paradox,intentionally left word for word for your interpretation]
**[here one may argue the shot is fired right before full extension or right at full extension]
to achieve powerful shot leading arm must coordinate with rear arm
if release is done early the shot will weaken

why at is the horizontal axis set at level of mouth? if you want to raise it up to eye level, that's fine
but for what purpose? i am do not promote aiming especially for long distance shots
slingshots unlike guns cannot hit where it is aimed, it can only hit where it is pointed at by coordination of hands with the slingshot

so then he goes on to point out by aiming, max power is not achieved
with more power the trajectory is smoother, easier to connect with target

also by this method(instinctive)if first shot is off you have an idea how to adjust follow up shot
the anticipated trajectory is built in during practice, it comes naturally as a feeling

unlike archery (7:11) our stance does not have to be *.... he mentions sideways/slanted, second word not understood
a stance like (7:17) is acceptable
if your shots(groupings) tend to be off to left/right, then you may decide to adjust the stance side to side

remember not to release early! if played in slow-motion video, moment of full draw should be achieved(8:26)
how your slingshot end up after flip doesn't matter too much (8:50-52) since the shot was fired anyway

for training purposes (beginners) you may lay your slingshot flat after flipping as a reference point
make the shots powerful as you train

the release is done IN/during MOTION, pausing will cause loss of power
during the movement the rubber is guided back onto the right tract
think if the shot is done static not during motion, how do you... **END 10:02

everything but materials after ** is translated directly


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to do this. That is some great information.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen this video many times, but knew I wasn't getting the full value of it not understanding Chinese. It's great to hear what the guy is saying.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is another good video. It is amazing the smoothness and ease at which that guy shoots. He must live with that in his hand 24/7.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

this flip shooting really works 
i just received a dankung style catty and i could not hit anything except my hand with a big rock ! lol
but when using this style i can hit a can 7/10 times on average from around 15-20ft. its not brilliant but it's a start








cheers,
Reece


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

sure! Flip shooting is the unique features of slingshot. A quite exciting shooting style.

This really helps the distance and accuracy of shooting

None of other things( bow,pistol , rifle etc) can do flip shooting.



reecemurg said:


> this flip shooting really works
> i just received a dankung style catty and i could not hit anything except my hand with a big rock ! lol
> but when using this style i can hit a can 7/10 times on average from around 15-20ft. its not brilliant but it's a start
> 
> ...


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

strikewzen said:


> when you draw
> leading arm pushes outward at the same time the rear arm pulls backward
> 
> it can be done quickly or slowly
> ...


thanks for that strike....I appreciate the effort.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

actually alot of shooters use this method without knowing, they bring their shooting hand down into possession as they release, instead of fixing their front hand first.


----------

